# Nhà thầu chuyên nhận thi công điều hòa giấu trần Daikin dòng AST Trung Bình



## adkytl (5 Tháng mười hai 2019)

*ĐIỀU HÒA GIẤU TRẦN DAIKIN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ (LOẠI ÁP SUẤT TĨNH TRUNG BÌNH)*

- Hệ thống máy lạnh thích hợp lắp đặt cho những không gian sang trọng, đẳng cấp
- Đáp ứng cho những ứng dụng yêu cầu tính thẩm mỹ cao, cấu trúc nội thất cần giấu dàn lạnh.
- Có thể tự do bố trí nhờ vào khả năng điều chính áp suất tĩnh từ bên ngoài
- Dễ dàng kết nối với hệ điều khiển trung tâm
- Vận hành êm ái
- Hiệu suất làm lạnh cao và tiết kiệm năng lượng







*KÍNH GỬI KÍNH QUÝ KHÁCH BÁO GIÁ MÁY LẠNH GIẤU TRẦN DAIKIN DÒNG ÁP SUẤT TĨNH TRUNG BÌNH, CẬP NHẬT 12/2019:*







*CÁC TÍNH NĂNG NỔI BẬT:*










*HOTLINE TƯ VẤN MUA HÀNG: 0909 588 116 MS HIỀN*
*HOTLINE TƯ VẤN KỸ THUẬT: 0909 588 116 MR VIỆT*

*Đại lý Daikin khu vực TPHCM - Công ty TNHH Thương mại & Dịch vụ Ánh Sao:*

*Địa chỉ : 107/1/3 Đường TCH35, KP5, P.Tân Chánh Hiệp, Q.12 -Tp.HCM*
*VPGD: 702/59A Lê Đức Thọ, P15, Q.Gò Vấp*
*Email báo giá chi tiết:* *maylanhanhsao@gmail.com*
*WEBSITE:* *maylanhanhsao.com*


----------



## BAONAM1210 (16 Tháng ba 2020)

mình thầu DHTT, bạn alo mình nhé


----------

